# Maps of the Warhammer World



## GeneralSturnn

Are there any detailed world maps? I mean, I have a detailed map for most of the old world, but was hoping for maybe a Lustria and the place north of it, along with the pklaces in Cathay?




working on a new scenario.


----------



## Capussa

The most detailed maps of a given area are in the relevant army book, for Lustria you want the Lizardman book and for Nagaryth you want the Dark Elf book.


----------



## Tim/Steve

google warhammer old world and you'll get loads


----------



## GeneralSturnn

GeneralSturnn said:


> Are there any detailed world maps? I mean, *I have a detailed map for most of the old world,* but was hoping for maybe a Lustria and the place north of it, along with the pklaces in Cathay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> working on a new scenario.






Tim/Steve said:


> google warhammer old world and you'll get loads



lol.


----------



## Tim/Steve

Right, so in under 30s I've managed to find:


















Another 20s...

















and finally (after another 20s):

















Since I don't know what exactly you are looking for its hard to find what you want... which is why I suggest you look for yourself: its not hard to quickly find exactly what you want. For ech of those all I did was google (image search) for warhammer old world with random places after (such as lustria, naggaroth or cathay)... but I'm sure they would all have shown up with just a "warhammer old world" search string.


----------



## GeneralSturnn

Thanks, though some maps I already found myself(the second image) and that mostly told me what I needed to know about Europe/Africa and Arabia, I tried searching for Warhammer Cathay and it didn't show much.


as for Lustria and the other province north of it, I didn't bother searching for them much because I figured they'd be a little easier to find than Cathay.


I'm making this scenario for atwar-game, going to get the map editor here in next week and make several warhammer fantasy scenario's.


----------



## Tim/Steve

The place north of Lustria is Naggaroth: the realm of the dark elves (though they still claim Ulthaun).


----------



## GeneralSturnn

Don't the High Elves live at Ulthaun?


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Yes but the Dark Elves want to come back, it is "home" after all.

Thanks for those maps BTW Tim/Steve I'm currently working on a compilation of the warhammer maps so I can make a world level map but with the detail of the "close ups" from the army books.


----------

